
Please save GMane - teddyh
https://www.mirbsd.org/permalinks/wlog-10_e20160728-tg-g10053.htm#e20160728-tg-g10053_wlog-10
======
gghh
Jason Scott from the Internet Archive commented on Lars' blog post, offering
to maintain the archive up at the same domain gmane.org
[https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2016/07/28/the-end-of-
gmane/com...](https://lars.ingebrigtsen.no/2016/07/28/the-end-of-
gmane/comment-page-1/#comment-13501)

This is undoubtedly good news, and prove once more what fundamental role the
Archive has on the internet. I personally hope they will not only keep the
content up, but will continue Lars' work on actively running Gmane.

The Archive is a 501(c)(3) non-profit and lives out of donations.
[https://archive.org/about/](https://archive.org/about/)

~~~
jorams
While I agree with your sentiment, that's not what that comment says at all.
It's about getting a copy of the data into the Internet Archive, regardless of
what happens to gmane.org itself.

~~~
gghh
Right. I somehow mixed up my own wishes with what Jason Scott's comment
actually says. Moreover, in the comment after that Lars writes the sentence "I
hand over the gmane.org domain to you". I mistakenly took that for a reply to
Jason, and understood that "you" was Jason and the Archive -- nope, Lars was
saying "here’s what I hope somebody could make happen", and "you" is still
undefined at this moment. So the future is uncertain.

------
Mojah
I've been experimenting in running my own mailing list archive for a while
now, if for the time being you need an alternative (and the lists you're
interested in happen to be one of the more popular open source projects), you
can find them here: [https://marc.ttias.be/](https://marc.ttias.be/)

If a project like GMane was being managed and developed by a single developer,
it makes sense that if that one person wants out the project dies. There were
already offers made to take over the project and host it elsewhere, I'm
feeling fairly confident that GMane will eventually survive.

------
daveloyall
To those who have volunteered to take over, might I suggest that you form a
coalition or board?

Might I further suggest that you solicit someone famous in the FLOSS community
to be chairperson (perhaps with responsibilities limited to vetoing bad ideas
if necessary).

------
bitJericho
Tldr: op couldn't be bothered to even make a petition, but instead is
petitioning for a petition to keep gmane from closing.

Protip, to keep things like this going, send money and or provide actual
services to the operators.

~~~
gkya
That's another non-profit project, maybe they don't have the resources to host
Gmane too but just wnats to help via informing their community, spreading the
word and getting counted? Why not be a bit more considerate? And this when the
operator is definitely retiring out of wear, not because lack of money, which
nobody is asking ATM.

------
pythia__
As a Slashdot comment points out, CloudFlare could protect the owner from DDoS
attacks with minimal effort on his part.

Edit: The _original_ original post already talks about CloudFlare. The
reference was lost in an Internet game of telephone.

~~~
garaetjjte
For 200$/month.

~~~
lathiat
they run an NNTP server, not just a website. So cloudflare would not help with
that.

~~~
skrause
The DDOS targeted only the web server. The NNTP server (news.gmane.org) is on
a different server and actually still running just fine right now.

------
snaky
Previous discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12180547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12180547)

